# Ford 4500



## ohbuckhunter (Dec 24, 2011)

I just bought it a few days ago. The guy i bought it off from had the bowl ( i think) of the carb rigged. Well i went out and tried to put a bale of hay out for my cows today and the bottom peice of the carb is missing and the tractor will not start. Ive looked all over to try to find parts for this carb and cant find a easy place to find what im looking for. Do any of you know where i can get pictures of this modle tractor so i know what i need forsure. Thank in advance and marry christmas

Dave


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

For a parts diagram for your carburetor:
- Click on Messick's at the top of this page.
- Click on Parts Diagrams.
- Click on New Holland.
- Enter Model Number (4500)
- Click on 4500 3 cyl industrial tractor (1/65 - 12/74)
- Click on fuel system.
- Your tractor has either a Holley or Zenith carburetor. Click on the appropriate carburetor.

Good luck. Let us know if you are having problems.


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Dec 24, 2011)

thank you very much. very helpful


----------

